# Naruto chapter 478 [part 2]



## Hatifnatten (Apr 23, 2009)

Second part - enjoy. Part 3 if this thread hits 4000+ views.
Don't forget to rate 5 stars :ho
*Deviart* - Link removed

Pages 6 to 11 



*To be concluded...*​


----------



## LoT (Apr 23, 2009)

You know how to amaze me pek


----------



## Sunabozu (Apr 23, 2009)

Good one Hatiff. i thought Naruto's arm was gone forever though ... luckily it was a bunshin. Well another cliffhanger eh? I will be waiting patiently for it.


----------



## Near Reality (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, looks unbelievable !


----------



## Velvet (Apr 23, 2009)

*really nice work

cant wait to see more
*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2009)

awesome too bad it's ending oh well.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2009)

Amazing!  Lol Sasuke got PWNED :ho


----------



## r4ng3hustle (Apr 23, 2009)

keep em comming  great


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Apr 23, 2009)

As if Sasuke would fall for that, the guy fought Deidara who pulled similar stuff on the spam of 10 chapters....


Other than that, I really like your lines. very expressive.


----------



## Rinme (Apr 23, 2009)

That looks great 
It looks like the real manga


----------



## RyuKen-O (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah it looks really good.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2009)

Great job I love it.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 23, 2009)

cool


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanx.......


----------



## RivFader (Apr 24, 2009)

Epic fanmade chapter is epic


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 24, 2009)

Deshou


----------



## SleepingDisaster (Apr 26, 2009)

good one, the angle of the impact still not get it yet, you should  draw sasuke expression when he got punch in the face, 

genjutsu though, nice try


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanx. There is a reason for that as well


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 26, 2009)

I like it

keep it up:ho


----------



## Elle (Apr 26, 2009)

Great job so far - looking forward to more XD.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2009)

e-nat said:


> As if Sasuke would fall for that, the guy fought Deidara who pulled similar stuff on the spam of 10 chapters....
> 
> 
> Other than that, I really like your lines. very expressive.



Didn't he fall for Deidara's clay clone trap? 

Anyway,i thought Naruto's arm had been ripped off. We know Kishimoto would never do it,but when someone else does it,there's a risk. That's why it's worthy reading


----------



## Chippy (Apr 29, 2009)

I grant you the labeling of someone 'epic'


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 29, 2009)

Great job........Really good work...


----------



## serenity85 (Apr 30, 2009)

So cool!
 u're great!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 30, 2009)

You're mistaking Sasuke for some part 1 Hyuuga fodder.

But the art wasn't too bad.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2009)

Naruto, kicking some ass.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 30, 2009)

great so far


----------



## wiffy (Apr 30, 2009)

So, I hear you fraw pics?


----------



## Kakugo (May 1, 2009)

Fantastic work.


----------



## lishiyo (May 1, 2009)

very nice, keep it up 

i especially liked the full spread on the last page, very similar to kishi and dynamic


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 1, 2009)

Thank you, thank you


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (May 2, 2009)

Great artwork there.  



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> You're mistaking Sasuke for some part 1 Hyuuga fodder.
> 
> But the art wasn't too bad.



Go troll some other thread.


----------



## Sheireen (May 3, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## guesswho (May 4, 2009)

Amazing but is there a reason why it's ch. 478 

Otherwise really awesome would love to see more


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 5, 2009)

Thank you 


guesswho said:


> Amazing but is there a reason why it's ch. 478


Well it has to be some number, since I did the cover and stuff, right?


----------



## lightcrowler (May 5, 2009)

Asweome work,just brilliant.

Well,rest in peace Sasuke,there is no chance in hell,that he is still alive after Naruto's Sage punch.


----------



## Lucrecia (May 5, 2009)

It looks really good


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 6, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> Thanks



Good job so far. I was impressed that you copied the manga style of Kishimoto down so well. Though, you shouldn't settle for a copy, you should be BETTER. Like, I've seen some shit that wowed me a few times from some people, and I know that you could easily do the same.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 6, 2009)

I'm not settling, I'm doing a copy - deliberately. Since that was the whole idea 
I see little sense in any form of franchise doujinshi without making it look like original. Otherwise - what's the point, I'm better off doing my own comic then.

Thanx, btw.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 6, 2009)

You have this on deviantart or something, cause the pages are loading freaking slow for me.

Anyway, I'd much rather see some of your original work (cause you seem like a good artist). I've had more than enough of Naruto fanart.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 6, 2009)

No deviart, but I'll put some rar links in first post since it looks better on pc, rather than online viewer.

Thanx.
I guess I could create DA.


----------



## lishiyo (May 6, 2009)

I think if you're more comfortable drawing in your own style, you shouldn't change it just to make it fit Naruto; every doujin artist has their own style and it can be wildly different from Kishi's   

but I don't mind Kishi's style at all and this looks great so far


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2009)

this is good


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 7, 2009)

Thanx 

Apart from 1 star ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 7, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm not settling, I'm doing a copy - deliberately. Since that was the whole idea
> I see little sense in any form of franchise doujinshi without making it look like original. Otherwise - what's the point, I'm better off doing my own comic then.
> 
> Thanx, btw.



Eh, it's your choice, but like others have said before me, many people have styles different from Kishimoto. Look at that Whirlygig redux, it's far different from what Kishimoto draws, but it's excellent though it is a parody.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 7, 2009)

I didn't say that it's bad or I haven't seen any good ones 
I just said I see no point in doing doujin without making it look like original - I would rather do my own work then, which I do btw


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 7, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> I didn't say that it's bad or I haven't seen any good ones
> I just said I see no point in doing doujin without making it look like original - I would rather do my own work then, which I do btw



Ahh, I get-ya. If you do doujin-work, you only want it in the original style. Well, maybe you should work on your own comic or something, find someone with an interesting plot. (I personally tried to work with someone once using this interesting plot about a bi-polar dude who helps solve paranormal mysteries. It didn't go anywhere, but it was cool nonetheless.)


----------



## feira (May 12, 2009)

wow,your art is somewhat similar to kishi's style .Nice work.You should really put this doujin in deviant art so that everyone could see...


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 14, 2009)

Thank you. Yeah - I'll do DA some time soon.


----------



## LordUchiha (May 14, 2009)

*Bows to Kishimoto Jr.* However as a critic here are my thoughts. The jutsu was interesting but fire beats wind and wind cant cut through fire the flames would only spread. Neither of them can use doton as of now either. I also doubt Sasuke would fall for something as simple as a punch. Genjutsu would make quick work of that. I'm really hoping you don't give this a bias ending by the way. I'll rep you as much as possible if you can surprise me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 14, 2009)

thanx, but you missed the point - this is not what could happened, this is what would be cool to see and never gonna happened 
Would be cool if they had more jutsus, would be cool if they acted as real, full flaged shinobys etc.


----------



## Axl Low (May 14, 2009)

Nice art.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 15, 2009)

Now on deviart


----------

